# 나아 / 낳아



## idialegre

I'm a little confused about the spelling of the Korean phrase for "Get well soon." Is it 빨리 나아 /  빨리 나으세요, or is it 낳아 and 낳으세요?


----------



## Kross

The correct Korean counterpart for Get well soon is 빨리 나으세요. The basic form of 낳아 and 낳으세요 is (아기를) 낳다 which means "to have a new-born baby." 

(source: http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/art/2010/04/149_40229.html Look at No. 584)


----------



## idialegre

Kross, thanks for your quick reply, but I'm still confused, because you used both spellings in your answer! (First you wrote 나으세요 and then you wrote 낳으세요.) Are they both correct???


----------



## Kross

Each of those expressions is grammatically valid, but has seperate and different meanings and usage. The basic form of ~ 나아 and ~ 나으세요 is 낫다 (get better, recover), while the basic one of ~ 낳아 and 낳으세요 is 낳다(to produce a baby). 

For example:
빨리 *나*으세요. (I wish you get better soon)
건강한 아기 *낳*으세요. (I wish you have a healthy baby)

(This is one of the most common mistakes some Koreans with a poor knowledge of mother-tongue make. They write down 낳으세요 in place of 나으세요. For example, 빨리 *낳*으세요(*X*), 빨리 *나*으세요.(*O*))


----------



## idialegre

Thank you for the explanation. It's nice to know that I'm making the same mistakes that native speakers make!


----------

